# Daughter left brused and battererd with bent bike, but it could have been so much worse!



## porteous (14 May 2017)

My daughter's classic Dawes bike after she was hit in London yesterday. Driver stopped and was "apologetic" but no idea yet quite what went on! She is careful on the bike and was wearing a helmet and hi viz jacket. She is bruised and shaken up but after 2 hours in A&E being x-rayed has no broken bones so hopefully no long term damage.

Not sure of the details and will fill in later but if anybody recognises the bike and description of her and witnessed what happened I would like to chat.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2017)

Not good, but you possibly need to give more details of location.


----------



## Mrs M (14 May 2017)

Hope daughter is ok


----------



## Drago (14 May 2017)

Good grief. Glad to hear she survived intact.


----------



## porteous (14 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> Not good, but you possibly need to give more details of location.


As I said, more details when I have spoken to her, all by e-mail so far. She lives in SW18 and it happened locally I think. The other vehicle was a car. More when I get it.


----------



## Milzy (14 May 2017)

Maybe fit bike cams if in London. Hope everything gets sorted soon.


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2017)

Glad to hear she's not badly injured, give her a  from me.


----------



## screenman (14 May 2017)

Sorry to hear that, the parents often feel the pain more than the kids do, remembering of course not matter how old your kids are they are always your kids. Hope she has a speedy recovery and take it easy yourself.


----------



## porteous (14 May 2017)

porteous said:


> My daughter's classic Dawes bike after she was hit in London yesterday. Driver stopped and was "apologetic" but no idea yet quite what went on! She is careful on the bike and was wearing a helmet and hi viz jacket. She is bruised and shaken up but after 2 hours in A&E being x-rayed has no broken bones so hopefully no long term damage.
> 
> Not sure of the details and will fill in later but if anybody recognises the bike and description of her and witnessed what happened I would like to chat.



Update: Thank you for all the kind wishes.
This happened in Battersea Park Road about 9am on Friday. A car coming towards her simply turned right, across her path, and ran over the front wheel of the bike. God knows what the driver thought they were doing! And despite her being in a high vis jacket. Anybody that saw this do please get in touch.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2017)

That's the same thing that snapped my spine, so she was lucky.


----------



## mjr (14 May 2017)

porteous said:


> A car coming towards her simply turned right, across her path, and ran over the front wheel of the bike. God knows what the driver thought they were doing! And despite her being in a high vis jacket.


Sadly that is so common it has a nickname: the right cross. Glad she is not too badly hurt and hope she is back cycling soon.

I have doubts about hi vis. I don't think drivers expect to see someone in hi vis, especially in places like London or Cambridge, so they simply don't see it, even when looking straight at it.  It's like that video with the gorilla. I think they should let us fit bazookas to the bikes  but until then I have settled for a camera and practising emergncy stops and panic turns.

Edit: in case it wasn't clear, there are almost no excuses for driving into someone, no matter what they are (or aren't!) wearing. It's just the second-biggest H had been mentioned twice as if it works.


----------



## davidphilips (14 May 2017)

Thank goodness your daughter is not to badly hurt, hope you have the drivers details they really should pay for bike repairs/replacement plus a new helmet thats the very least they should do.

Have the police been contacted as they should have tested the driver for drink driving? Main thing is hopefully your daughter will make a full recovery.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 May 2017)

A big GWS to your daughter!


----------



## KnackeredBike (14 May 2017)

Get well soon to your daughter, it sounds like she had a (relatively) lucky escape no doubt in part to her awareness.

They should legalise carrying flash bangs for cyclists, having done a bit of work for the army those really get your attention.


----------



## davidphilips (15 May 2017)

Lol, even better the bang shrapnel type.


----------



## Drago (15 May 2017)

You mean frag grenades? Ex military cyclists should be allied to carry white phos grenades.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 May 2017)

I hope she isn't too sore and that this hasn't put her off. It's a "Get well soon" from me as well.


----------



## cubey (15 May 2017)

Hope she gets over the incident soon and back on the bike. Maybe look at using a bright day light running front light on the bike, there are some very powerful light available these days.


----------



## flake99please (15 May 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A big GWS to your daughter!



Ditto from me.


----------



## rugby bloke (15 May 2017)

A close shave, I hope she gets better and back up on the bike soon.


----------



## mjr (15 May 2017)

cubey said:


> Maybe look at using a bright day light running front light on the bike, there are some very powerful light available these days.


Again, no evidence they work for cycling. I still suspect the problem is the motorists aren't seeing cyclists, not that the cyclists are invisible.


----------



## Buck (15 May 2017)

Glad she is Ok and you hopefully manage to sort the bike out and she gets her confidence to jump back on the bike.


----------



## porteous (16 May 2017)

Thanks for all the support folks. I have no doubt she will be back cycling. She has notified the police and has a photo of the car, so hopefully the driver will be "spoken to" and his insurance will cough up for repairing the Dawes.


----------



## Drago (16 May 2017)

Any word on what actually happened?


----------



## porteous (16 May 2017)

No witnesses yet, but basically they were coming from opposite directions and he turned right, hitting the front wheel of her bike. Despite the fact that she was wearing a high viz jacket and helmet. The damage to the bike bears out the bike being struck from the right. Another 2 feet and it would have been her taking the damage, not the bike. At least the bloke apologised and gave her his phone number.


----------



## Drago (16 May 2017)

Blimey, glad she's alright.


----------



## I like Skol (16 May 2017)

A GWS from me too. Hope it doesn't knock her confidence and she is straight back out on the bike at the first opportunity.

I'm with @mjr on this one. I don't think it makes a blind bit of difference if you are wearing hi-viz or have a bright daytime light on, the drivers seem to have selective blindness when it comes to cyclists and I have been on the receiving end of this many times (luckily near misses due to alertness and anticipation) despite being on clear roads, in a prominent position and with excellent daytime visibility. I also wish you wouldn't keep referring to the fact that she was not seen despite wearing hi-viz and a helmet, what on earth has a helmet got to do with helping someone to see you?
Anyway, it sounds a bit like I am bashing you or your daughter, which I am not, the collision sounds to be entirely the fault of the muppet driver. Your daughter will have learned a valuable lesson from this, and thankfully at a very low real cost. Do not put your faith in pseudo-safety devices like hi-viz or helmets but be continually aware that any one other road user might not see you and always be prepared to react accordingly.


----------



## Treewisemonkey (28 May 2017)

Best wishes for full recovery.


----------



## albion (16 Jul 2017)

cubey said:


> Hope she gets over the incident soon and back on the bike. Maybe look at using a bright day light running front light on the bike, there are some very powerful light available these days.


Every little helps but the person likely looked for cars, that being the only conscious thought process.
Motor bikes are at even worse risk, them inspiring the 'Think Bike' campaigns.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jul 2017)

A high viz jacket and helmet won't stop drivers making stupid manueaveres. Sadly drivers just aren't concentrating and looking. They are in their own little bubbles oblivious to much of what's going on around them.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2017)

albion said:


> Every little helps but the person likely looked for cars, that being the only conscious thought process.
> Motor bikes are at even worse risk, them inspiring the 'Think Bike' campaigns.


That was in part due to the way the incidents were recorded.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jul 2017)

Fark Heal fast .


----------

